# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Seller beware: IRthumper, ML Richardson aka Lisa Marie Tadic

## mikesfrogs

Lisa has been consistently attacking my business for the sale of 2 Australian whites tree frogs. Her frogs tested positive for chitrid after being in her hands for around a month. The facility where 2 two animals originated from have still yet to this day tested positive for chitrid. I have seen pictures on Lisa's Facebook with her newly collected pacific tree frogs and other frogs. Pacific tree frogs are known carriers of chitrid. 

Her er vet told me the chances of chitrid originating from where those animals came from was very low because of the preventative measures taken with these frogs and how they are kept. 

Lisa hides under these fake profile names because she was arrested for animal abuse in 2009. See the link below.  I believe with that arrest she wouldn't be allowed to keep animals for a certain amount of time. I will be calling her local animal agency's on Monday to check the status. 

I am am sick and tired of her attacks towards me. Her care for animals is horrific and trying to blame my business for a sickness that did not originate here is ridiculous. 

Here is the article on Lisa. Please any sellers refrain from selling to this lady as it would put your animals in danger of being neglected.

http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index...ni_horses.html

----------


## mikesfrogs

Also, I want to point out that Lisa will claim some hardships in her life that caused those animals to be neglected. For a 39 year old woman to blame her parents is beyond belief. 

And Lisa for a horses hoof to grow out and curl backwards takes many years. So, don't try and pull that card.

----------


## irThumper

You will stop at nothing to deflect away from yourself will you Mike? What has happened in my past does not negate what you continue to do now. My past also does not define who I am today. You want to check the records at our courthouse, Mike, then by all means go ahead and do it, if it will make you feel like a big man and give you some improved sense of worth. Go ahead and continue to attack me and bash me down to make yourself look better, It's not going to change the fact that you are what you are, and that you have done nothing to improve yourself over the years. 

This is my reply on BOI, when Mike's cronies started attacking my past to deflect away from Mike's recent dirty dealings with Rick G., the OP of the thread at http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=537595 where I made the following post: 

"I'm going to quote the message I just sent Steffy Paige, who just "friended" me then posted on my timeline...

"Congratulations. You see I have a past. You don't know me or my life or what caused the tragedies in my life over 6 years ago. I take it you are a friend of Mikes. I have had a lot of things happen that I cannot change, I can only do my best to make sure those things never happen again. Mike? Not so much."

I could spend hours trying talking about what happened back then, and how, and try justify what happened with the horses as a result, but the plain and simple truth of the matter is, I can't justify it. Tragedy hit my family, my mother had a severe stroke and 4 years alter my father had congestive heart failure and open heart surgery... I crashed. No excuse. The MINUTE my mother had that stroke we should have given the animals away, but that's now how it happened. I was alone, and became more and more overwhelmed, buried in depression and shut down. I looked for help, but no one was there for me. Disbelieve it all you want. I asked the local sheriff's office for help, and the records show that they were supposed to put someone in contact with me. They did not. But when it came to pass everyone came out of the woodworks to help the rescuers... why was no one there to help me? It doesn't matter, I shouldn't have given up, I should have kept trying and did whatever it took to get help for the animals, and for us. We were homeless, we barely had enough money to keep going, the medical having eaten it all (no insurance), but that is not how it happened. You all can hate my guts, but there's not a one of you out there who can hate me more than I hate myself for what happened. I can't change the past, all I can do is try to keep it from ever repeating itself. I've gone full circle and returned to my roots with the frogs, and I take better care of them than I do myself. I have much to atone to, I can never change what happened, and I will regret that to the day I die. I am doing everything I can to provide my frogs proper care and I have helped other folks with theirs. If I am to be judged then judge me by my actions now and not from the past I no longer live in."
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...&postcount=603

As for the problems, yes they stretched over years, and I'm ashamed to say as things became worse I got scared and just gave up. I can't change the past but I can do what I can now to make sure it never repeats itself. As for my parents, I did not blame them, what I blamed was the circumstances of their health issues and the resulting consequences ... I almost lost my both my folks, and all I could think of at the time, as convoluted as it was, was I didn't want to lose the animals too; if I could go back and change what happened I would, I have beat myself up over it every single day of my life since, but I cannot go back in time. I paid my dues and went on with my life, promising myself to start over new. I am not the same person, Mike, but you are exactly the same person you have always been, and you will never change.

Mike's digging up my past is not for my "continued attack" of him due to the sick frogs he sold me as he has said here, by the way, but because I gave information to Rick G. (the OP of the thread at BOI) which details that Mike stole 21 Pacman frogs from him and never paid the over $2500 that he owed. Mike stole these frogs at the same time the frogs he sold me were dying. Mike told me he had absolutely no disease at his facility, but he told Rick the opposite, saying he had lost tons of animals to some illness, which is why he didn't have the money to pay Rick. It's all on that thread at BOI linked to above. 

If anyone wants proof of how I take care of my frogs, you all have it, right here on FF (search my posts) and also on YouTube. I take better care of my frogs than I take of myself. https://www.youtube.com/user/irThumper/videos I have worked hard to keep my frogs healthy, I have vet records and my posts on here to attest to that, including a negative spot test for chytrid.  

I will talk to anyone about the subject of these posts if they care to address it openly. Like I said, I can't change my past, but it is not who I am today. I am also not the pawn of an individual willing to make a public spectacle of my shame and misery, so consider what Mike is trying to hide of his own past by dragging my past of almost 7 years ago back up.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## irThumper

By the way, Mike, speaking of my parents, when you were threatening to come to "our address" on your way up to Washington were you planning on bullying and threatening an 84-year-old cardiac patient? You knew that was my dad's place of business... stay away from my family!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

I have read this post and what Mike had to say, and to be completely honest, I still trust Lisa more that I could ever trust Mike. The problem had been resolved, and you guys had stopped talking to each other, and that would have been that. What scares me is that Mike went and searched for evidence months after the issue had stopped, and searched until he found something to ruin a good nice person. What happened in the past should stay in the past, we all have probably done something in our lives at one point, and you should move on and try again afterwards. That's what makes a good person. But holding that rage and anger for months and years, _just to make that person suffer?_ That is when I start to question morals and motives. Mike, be honest with us, why have you been so determined to find something bad about our good friend Lisa here? The past is the past, move on already. We all have

----------


## Xavier

Also Mike, aren't skunks and alligators illegal in California? Don't throw stones when your own house is made of glass...

----------


## Krispy

Jesus H Christ on a cracker. I thought this rapwas over. Theres a word im looking for.... oh yeah bullspittle. 

This childish rap probably just did more damage to your stores rep than anything. 

Just let it go. Both of ya. Please. People of all types come here. Whats going to happen to the site when people start seeing this? Nothing good.

Keep our forums friendly

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, cwebster

----------

